# This is why EVERY HORSE-OWNER needs an evac-plan



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
http://www.houstonchronicle.com/new...e-horses-who-swam-for-their-lives-7306937.php
.
.
- Over 70 horses were rescued from rapidly-rising flood waters, they were SWIMMING - IOW, the water was far too deep for a horse to stand, which obviously means it's way-too dangerous for humans to swim "to" them & help.
.
All of this drama & danger could have been prevented by *evacuating* ahead of the storm - which, yes, was predicted to cause severe flooding.
.
- some horses drowned - others are missing / presumed drowned.
There's no excuse for risking the lives of rescuers & tying them up, when preventive steps would have avoided all this.
Rescues are enormously expensive, very dangerous, & often futile.
.
IMO, if U leave Ur horses in harm's way, U should foot the bill for rescuing them - AND be required to file a comprehensive evac-plan for future emergencies / disasters.
.
No filed evac-plan within 6-mos post-rescue?... I'd suggest local authorities require the sale or confiscation of those animals.
Some owners will not act without a bomb planted under their own feet.
.
.
.


----------

